

Australia Building First Tron-Like Highway - macovich50
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/10/new-tron-like-smart-highway-has-lines-that-glow-in-the-dark/

======
socceroos
This article doesn't have anything to do with Australia except that it is
aggregated on an Australian tech news site. Is there something that I'm
missing?

